
Download any ebook free from Packt Publishing (through the end of the month) - jontas
http://www.packtpub.com/
======
aj
To clarify the title, the site says you can download one free ebook. So a more
accurate title would be "Download any one ebook free from Packt Publishing
(through the end of the month)"

------
aw3c2
Reposting a dead (no idea why) comment:

decriddle 1 hour ago

I work for Packt and this campaign has caused huge traffic surges for us.
Please be patient as we are working on the issues and the sign up is running
until 8am Monday GMT. The offer is for one of any eBooks for free, and can use
the library PacktLib to browse and review books before choose. You only need
to login/register before Monday but have a week to choose your book.

\-----

~~~
andrewcooke
also, if you follow the blue "yes please" link on the front page, you can
register via a page that is much more responsive than the rest of the site.
that appears to guarantee your participation in the scheme (they say they will
email you when the site is back to normal).

------
tarkin2
I've had some bad experiences with Packt's books.

Choose very carefully.

This comment [1] summed the one book I read quite well:

    
    
      This book is so badly written that reading it will 
      give you a very good appreciation as to what it must
      feel like to be dyslexic, the words just come at you
      in a random order.
    

[1] [http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-
reviews/1849511446/ref=cm_cr...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-
reviews/1849511446/ref=cm_cr_pr_hist_1?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addOneStar&showViewpoints=0)

~~~
sciurus
I've had some great experiences, e.g. Gregory Smith's PostgreSQL 9.0 High
Performance. When considering purchasing a book on a niche topic like Magneto
or PostgreSQL, I think it's worth waiting for prominent community members to
get review copies and write about their impression, e.g.
[http://www.postgresonline.com/journal/archives/192-PostgreSQ...](http://www.postgresonline.com/journal/archives/192-PostgreSQL-9-High-
Performance-Book-Review.html)

------
oinksoft
Can anybody recommend some books put out by Packt? I've looked at quite a few
of their books over the years, and they have been, without exception, dreadful
(not quite a tutorial, but also not a reference, lacking in detail, and
usually behind the curve technology-wise). They appear to have several hundred
books so there must be some hidden gems.

~~~
elchief
538 of em have 4-star+ on amazon:

[http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p_72_0?rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_3...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p_72_0?rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_30%3Apackt%2Cp_72%3A1250221011&bbn=283155&sort=relevanceexprank&unfiltered=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1348793163&rnid=1250219011)

~~~
oinksoft
Good call, thanks. I think I might look at the one on PostgreSQL optimization.

------
wpietri
I would strongly recommend against giving these guys your email address.

I once bought a book from them and have had to ask them to take me off their
mailing list 8 times now over a 3-year period.

------
nicholassmith
Got all the way through finding a book I was interested in (whoever said check
the reviews, thank you, a couple I was interested in were slated), then
clicking for the download link and then...502 Bad Gateway.

Possibly demand has exceeded expectation.

(As a footnote I picked the Node Cookbook, as I was interested in either an
Obj-C, a Node or a RoR book but the RoR stuff was published 2008, so maybe
outdate somewhat)

------
damian2000
If their website is down you can browse their books on amazon ...

[http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st?keywords=packt+publishing&...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st?keywords=packt+publishing&qid=1348816188&rh=k%3Apackt+publishing%2Cn%3A283155&sort=daterank&ajr=1)

(sorted by publication date)

------
atopuzov
So it seems that in 2 days time their's entire catalog will be downloadable
for free on the torrent sites :)

~~~
mapleoin
What makes you think it's not there already?

~~~
atopuzov
Yup, one can already see some of the books appearing on the cove of men that
love to say Arrr a lot ;) But not the one I'm looking for ;(

~~~
libria
A shame that Packt's goodwill is repaid like this. It drives me nuts.

------
prdsh
the free offer is for any ebook in packt or only selected ebooks?

------
dmayle
Any good recommendations for a book to choose? I browsed the 'new eBooks'
section, and the only one that looked any interesting was on balsamiq
mockups...

------
andrewcooke
I don't know much about ebooks and I don't have a mobile device. Does this
include something like a PDF I can read on a computer?

~~~
spindritf
They offer downloads in the major formats (open epub, Amazon's mobi, and
regular pdf). Also, you can read and convert ebooks in pretty much any format
using Calibre <http://calibre-ebook.com/>

------
nicholassmith
I can't edit my previous post, but it looks like they've started getting on
top of their network issues.

------
gary4gar
Site down?

~~~
jontas
It appears to be up now, but I would expect they got a surge of traffic that
might've knocked them out when you were trying.

~~~
at-fates-hands
search not working. will try again later.

------
gary4gar
tried ordering an e-book & it asked for payment. i assume there a special
promo code that needs to applied?

~~~
jcollins1991
Offer is valid starting tomorrow (between the 28th and the 30th)

~~~
gary4gar
Where I am, its already 28th(GMT+5.30). what timezone?

~~~
jcollins1991
GMT-5, though I guess it actually is 28th at GMT+0.. Point was just that it
still says "Return between the 28th and 30th September to claim your gift", so
whoever is supposed to activate the deal hasn't done so yet (and since their
office is in England they are probably still asleep)

~~~
jontas
It is working for me right now--I already downloaded my book free of charge.

~~~
manid
Yep working here too. Except for the occasional 502 Bad Gateway that keeps
popping up.

------
nchase
Hey guys, I think you killed it.

------
js951534
or go to legalreads.com and download million ebooks for free ;)

~~~
aw3c2
illegal downloads above

